# How to give your taxidermy a little something extra



## NatureBoy17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a great idea! Very professional and neat looking! Really makes the mount stand out!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

I really like that! Great idea man, I might have to try it.


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

kynknwl said:


> I really like that! Great idea man, I might have to try it.


Thanks and it is very simple don't be afraid to try it only thing you can loose is time.


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

looks cheesy, imho


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

jimmy bug said:


> looks cheesy, imho


Thanks for being honest :darkbeer:

Each to his own..


----------



## shane albert (May 26, 2010)

wow. great creative thinking. I agree the deer by itself on the wall looks okay but just seems a bit boring and original. the fence and barbed wire was a great addition to really make the deer stand out and will probably lead to longer stares and conversations from your guests. great job. giving me ideas. haha


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

shane albert said:


> wow. great creative thinking. I agree the deer by itself on the wall looks okay but just seems a bit boring and original. the fence and barbed wire was a great addition to really make the deer stand out and will probably lead to longer stares and conversations from your guests. great job. giving me ideas. haha


Thank you! I know it adds some flare that a plain mount doesn't really have. :darkbeer: It is straight forward and very inexpensive to do, its one of the cheaper ideas I have had lol.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

That's either a short deer or you're hunting high fence enclosure. - J/k :tongue: Looks good, very creative.


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

I really like the idea, but not the composition. Maybe post off to one side, bend the wire to look like a downed fence. IDK, just too square. Just my opionion though.


----------



## LOSTnWoods (Jun 16, 2010)

sweet!!


----------



## TradHarvester (May 16, 2010)

I like the idea but i would have offset the post to one of the sides and continued it to the bottom of the shoulder. I think it would make it look less manufactured and more natural.


----------

